# Elon Musk: Tesla aims to complete Cybertruck development this year for production in 2023



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

https://electrek.co/2022/03/23/elon-musk-tesla-complete-cybertruck-development-production-2023/


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

End of 2023 … MAYBE. There are already some Tesla configs with estimates into 2023 (LR X and Y are already showing Jan 2023).


----------



## RMKYHN (11 mo ago)

Most anticipated vehicle ever. Over 2M reservations and counting. Made my reservation (Tri Motor) on Dec 3rd, 2019 and I'm 130,000 ish on the list. Much depends upon which models are built first and the final pricing but when my opportunity to buy first comes up, I'll likely take whatever version is available. I can confidently state the CyberTruck will be my last vehicle purchase. 

Get with the program Elon, time is ticking ...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

RMKYHN said:


> Most anticipated vehicle ever. Over 2M reservations and counting. Made my reservation (Tri Motor) on Dec 3rd, 2019 and I'm 130,000 ish on the list. Much depends upon which models are built first and the final pricing but when my opportunity to buy first comes up, I'll likely take whatever version is available. I can confidently state the CyberTruck will be my last vehicle purchase.
> 
> Get with the program Elon, time is ticking ...


Hopefully the Cybertruck being under active development since 2019 and the delay into next year will make for a better initial vehicle. Tesla has a habit of putting vehicles into production as fast as possible after what appears to be a minimal amount of preproduction validation and fixes things as they go. Most car companies spend 2-3 years working out the bugs before they start production


----------



## RMKYHN (11 mo ago)

TrevP said:


> Hopefully the Cybertruck being under active development since 2019 and the delay into next year will make for a better initial vehicle. Tesla has a habit of putting vehicles into production as fast as possible after what appears to be a minimal amount of preproduction validation and fixes things as they go. Most car companies spend 2-3 years working out the bugs before they start production


I recall Elon saying in an interview that the first production models are often the best. That is the opposite of most new model autos. The simplicity of the design helps ensure good initial quality. Over the air updates make changes (fixes, improvements) very fast and as has been proven with other Tesla models, completely hassle free. For other vehicle manufacturers "recalls" are very expensive and injurious to the brand. OTAU, another Tesla innovation and huge win for Tesla owners .


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Just more Fantasy Uncertainty and Doubt. I don’t believe there will never be a cyber truck, I don’t even think Elon will be at Tesla in 2023. I think he feels he needs to leave and blame the failures on others. If they were serious they would release more details. But it’s posted like another mile stone has been accomplished.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

RMKYHN said:


> I recall Elon saying in an interview that the first production models are often the best. That is the opposite of most new model autos. The simplicity of the design helps ensure good initial quality. Over the air updates make changes (fixes, improvements) very fast and as has been proven with other Tesla models, completely hassle free. For other vehicle manufacturers "recalls" are very expensive and injurious to the brand. OTAU, another Tesla innovation and huge win for Tesla owners .


The over the air updates have been a huge disappointment, they have tried to fix everything from the air conditioners to pour cameras with over the air updates. To me it's just an excuse for never finishing the product. Or have to even say that it's finished so people can rates it and expressed there's enjoyment or disappointment. It's like FSD's, it sucks now but it's gonna be great any day now. Really


----------



## RMKYHN (11 mo ago)

Madmolecule said:


> The over the air updates have been a huge disappointment, they have tried to fix everything from the air conditioners to pour cameras with over the air updates. To me it's just an excuse for never finishing the product. Or have to even say that it's finished so people can rates it and expressed there's enjoyment or disappointment. It's like FSD's, it sucks now but it's gonna be great any day now. Really


Your Tesla opinions and I suppose direct experience (Model 3 owner?) are diametrically opposed to mine. As the owner of 2021 Model Y, Model 3 and an early CyberTruck reservation holder, the owned cars have been virtually flawless. The OTA updates have addressed issues that were problems that were not even noteable with my vehicles. As for FSD, I didn't buy it nor would I recommend it to anyone at this juncture. Making FSD a monthly subscription was a great move by Tesla.

As for your CyberTruck and Musk comments ... the best comment is no comment and welcome to my very short ignore list.


----------

